# Ulcer



## Thomas (Nov 8, 2005)

There is something looks like ulcers on the head of my swordtail. Or it may simply be a wound but it protrudes a little. What is the best for it and other fish?

1) Leave it and let it heal by itself?
2) Apply eSHa 2000 to whole tank?
3) Take it out to another tank and treat it with med?

All water perimeter are fine as always. Just water change yesterday.

:neutral:


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Add some tonic or sea salt to the water. Tonic salt is best if you have a community tank. Or if you only have livebearers, then they won't mind pure sea salt. This will reduce the free floating fungal spores in the water.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 8, 2005)

Mine is community tank with crown loach, ram, pleco, guppy, gourami etc. Tonic salt? Rarely heard of it. How about melafix?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

That would be even better.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

TheOldSalt said:


> That would be even better.


Not in the long run. Melafix is a great curer. But you know what they say, prevention is better than cure.


----------

